# 3d chairs



## Garceau (Sep 3, 2010)

Got it from icutstuff here.....all billet alum tubes etc

Sent from my Motorola Electrify using Tapatalk 2


----------



## DssBB (Feb 21, 2010)

The ALPS outdoor stools ( http://www.alpsoutdoorz.com/outdoorz/products/stools) are a great for 3D stools. The Steady Plus seems to be the perfect height, width and has a built in padded cooler bag and front storage pocket. The back support can easily be removed by drilling out 2 rivets. Tie wrap a couple of pieces of thin wall black ABS tubing with end caps to the legs for arrow and umbrella storage and your good to go for under $50.00.
The only drawback is they only come in camo.


----------



## Bowtech n ROSS (Aug 30, 2007)

Sweet seat


----------



## brownstonebear (Apr 10, 2006)

View attachment 1570003
View attachment 1570004


Sweet Seats. Added a little custom to my seat.


----------



## smfb09 (Jul 1, 2009)

Nice seats anyone else out there wanna show theirs off. 

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## smfb09 (Jul 1, 2009)

How heavy is that

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## smfb09 (Jul 1, 2009)

Garceau said:


> View attachment 1569819
> 
> 
> View attachment 1569820
> ...


How heavy is that one looks like it would be a pain to carry.

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Garceau (Sep 3, 2010)

Its I think about 9 pounds.....but it has the back pack type straps for walking longer distances.

I dont bring this one to many local 3D shoots. This is strictly set up for an ASA style format which means once I get it to my range I only have to move it a few yards at a time with long wait times in between.

But man....its oh so comfortable compared to my lil one


----------



## xibowhunter (Mar 18, 2003)

I use this one,I made a few modifications to it.














Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Thermodude (Dec 15, 2011)

xibowhunter said:


> I use this one,I made a few modifications to it.
> View attachment 1570225
> View attachment 1570226
> 
> ...


Very nice settup, simple and functional!


----------



## Remfan (Oct 30, 2011)

I heard that sweet seat has gone out of business. Does anyone know if this is true?


----------



## WDMJR3DBOWGUY (Dec 2, 2003)




----------



## WDMJR3DBOWGUY (Dec 2, 2003)

Remfan said:


> I heard that sweet seat has gone out of business. Does anyone know if this is true?


It was bought by some people and they were at shoots last year so I dunno?


----------



## WCH (Aug 1, 2006)

I use an older chaired from wal-mart actually lol. The seat is actually wider than any other ones I have ever seen and it unfolds easier than others I have seen. I just take it off my shoulder and sit it done and it unfolds. Very nice chair. I just got my dad the aurora backback stool. Thought it would be good for hunting and 3d.


----------



## wolfman_73 (Mar 7, 2005)

Remfan said:


> I heard that sweet seat has gone out of business. Does anyone know if this is true?



They are still going. Ordered one on the phone with backwoods cuz the website link to buy isn't working. They said they only have a few in right now and it'll be early spring when they get more. Also emailed the address on sweetseat website and the lady emailed me back and have me a number to call to buy direct. I love mine so far. No complaints at all.


----------



## elkhunter (Jun 7, 2002)

Sorry gize, I have no clue how to post a picture on the internet, but recently I bought one of the "tall versions" at an Academy Sports store. The suggested retail on their model was only $19.95, and I happen to be there for one of their sales, and got it for $12.95. It has a very nice zippered pouch under the stool, a mesh-type pouch, and a carry strap. The seat is camo color. I electric taped tubes onto the legs for holding my umbrella, stabilizer, and arrows.

I originally had the shorter (original) version that I used for many years, but just got too difficult for me to sit down on, and MOSTLY to get back up from it --- it seems as though the golden years have blessed me with a bigger belly, and stoved up joints.


----------



## Padgett (Feb 5, 2010)

To me the best one is the browning, it is well made and the perfect height. I personally have the tall one from academy like elk hunter but it was to tall so I trimmed the legs and now it is much better.


----------



## mazer (Mar 24, 2008)

A few bucks at Wallyworld zip tie a couple tubes on and ready to go.


----------



## lc12 (Jul 30, 2009)

Blacks Creek makes a nice one.
Sorry, no pics.


----------



## 10UP (Feb 10, 2013)

I have looked for well over 3 hours for a place on line to buy The Sweet Seat brand chair and I can't find it online any where. Every time I try to o to the web address www.sweetarcheryseat.com it will not open. What's the deal, did they go out of business? If any one has any answers my email addres is [email protected]. Any help would be appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## frdstang90 (Jul 11, 2008)

10UP said:


> I have looked for well over 3 hours for a place on line to buy The Sweet Seat brand chair and I can't find it online any where. Every time I try to o to the web address www.sweetarcheryseat.com it will not open. What's the deal, did they go out of business? If any one has any answers my email addres is [email protected]. Any help would be appreciated. Thanks.


I have a friend that I shoot with and his wife bought him a Sweetseat for Christmas and they told her that when they sold out with current stock that was it. Dont know for sure just what he told me at a shoot last weekend.


----------



## 300MAG (Nov 26, 2005)

I heard sweatseat is finished.


----------



## BROX (Sep 29, 2005)

300MAG said:


> I heard sweatseat is finished.


I just sent an email to the company that they get the chairs from to see if they would give up any info.They used to sell them but Sweetseat bought the rights or made an agreement with them


----------



## buckwild13 (Sep 6, 2008)

you can still get sweet seats i just got mine today and i love it


----------



## tagmaster10 (Jan 26, 2011)

Lancaster Archery still has them on their website.


----------



## Bowtech n ROSS (Aug 30, 2007)

Call blue ridge back woods for sweet seats. Broken rack archery in Ohio should also have some in stock soon


----------



## Macker (Mar 22, 2007)

xibowhunter said:


> I use this one,I made a few modifications to it.
> View attachment 1570225
> View attachment 1570226
> 
> ...


what seat is this and where did you get it?


----------



## Zach Jaynes (Feb 24, 2013)

I just pulled the trigger on a black Hoyt Sweet Seat from blueridgebackwoods.com From reading it looks like the Sweet Seat is about as good as it gets and getting hard to find. I believe that is what I saw at a shoot this weekend that a gentleman had and I really liked it. Kinda spendy for a stool:jeez: but hey, it's just money, right? And it just looks so freakin' cool. I'm sure it'll improve my scores by at least 20 points!:laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## Wazz13 (Oct 4, 2009)

Seeing my daughter was home sick today, I put together a 3D chair of my own. I have seen the Sweet Seat, just never been able to find one for sale. So here is what I came up with. It may look a litle Farmer'ish, I assure you it is solid.


----------



## xibowhunter (Mar 18, 2003)

Macker said:


> what seat is this and where did you get it?


I got it from LAS @ the IBO Worlds last summer and made a few modifications to it

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## nick_mur (Jul 10, 2011)

Great looking seats!! I've got a Gander Mountain seat thats fixing to get modified!!!


----------



## bfelver (May 13, 2012)

i have found one place to buy a sweet seat .Were has people bought theres from ?????


----------



## Zach Jaynes (Feb 24, 2013)

www.blueridgebackwoods.com

Got mine super fast. Looks great! Excited to try it out next weekend.


----------



## bfelver (May 13, 2012)

Thanks zack thats were I found them .Just wanted to see if I could find a better price lol :mg:


----------



## zestycj7 (Sep 24, 2010)

You guys shoot in the rain, hench the unbrellas?
Don.


----------



## JAG (May 23, 2006)

I'm currently working on an all in one 3D chair on wheels. Almost finished.


----------



## bfelver (May 13, 2012)

zestycj7 said:


> You guys shoot in the rain, hench the unbrellas?
> Don.


use it more for glare on scope lens and wind block


----------



## xibowhunter (Mar 18, 2003)

JAG said:


> I'm currently working on an all in one 3D chair on wheels. Almost finished.


Julie,make sure you post a couple pix of it when it'done

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## njbowhunter72 (Oct 31, 2003)

Does anyone know if the sweet seats still come with an unbrella? I want to order one sooner than later
Thanks


----------



## WhitBri (Jan 30, 2007)

Just ordered one from blueridgebackwoods yesterday. Said only a few left and not going to be making more. Call them as I was told website wasn't working right.


----------



## treeman65 (Nov 24, 2005)

their is a guy at the asa pro ams that uses a steel folding chair.lol


----------



## Zach Jaynes (Feb 24, 2013)

WhitBri said:


> Just ordered one from blueridgebackwoods yesterday. Said only a few left and not going to be making more. Call them as I was told website wasn't working right.


Yep, that's kinda what I gathered too, so I wanted to get my hands on one before you no longer could. It looks like a super nice chair. I'll be breaking it in next Sunday hopefully.


----------

